# an expensive purchase



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

bought one of these but cant remember what colour :laugh:

£9 odd delivered, must be total trash, but we will see, its either a keeper or will be shot at dawn when it arrives

https://cat.nl.eu.criteo.com/delivery/ck.php?cppv=1&cpp=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&maxdest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gearbest.com%2Fmen-s-watches%2Fpp_322904.html%3Futm_source%3DCriteo%26utm_medium%3DCPCUK%26utm_campaign%3DDisplayads%26vip%3D81406


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't know much about watches - but isn't this claim 'This watch has admirable water resistance" a bit, well, 'woolly'?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> I don't know much about watches - but isn't this claim 'This watch has admirable water resistance" a bit, well, 'woolly'?


 i think the £9 price tag is a bit "woolly" too

it will have a full strip search when it arrives and we will see just how Admirable it really is :biggrin:

i thought it was coming from China, but i have received tracking info from Belgium


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I out cheap-skated that Bruce. S-shock from China £5.39 including delivery. Looks like a g-shock gulfman :


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

*Wow!! £9?? Wish I could afford to spend that sort of dosh for days of anticipation, hours of wonderment as it's taken apart and the possibility that it may be a keeper.* :watch:

*Oh well! Off to the pub for the daily couple of pints to dump down the sewer later. * :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> bought one of these but cant remember what colour :laugh:
> 
> £9 odd delivered, must be total trash, but we will see, its either a keeper or will be shot at dawn when it arrives


 If my cheapie bullhead from them is anything to go by, you won't be disappointed mate :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i think the £9 price tag is a bit "woolly" too
> 
> it will have a full strip search when it arrives and we will see just how Admirable it really is :biggrin:
> 
> i thought it was coming from China, but i have received tracking info from Belgium


 For a few years now, some of the chinese sellers have also started storing and selling from inside the EU, Russia and US. Sadly there's only a few of them. They're the same people that sell straight out of China as well, only that you'll pay less if you buy from China (but you wait a little longer).

You paid a good price for it, actually, since I can't find it for less than 23$ anywhere...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh Bruce ! My eyes!

Need the cooled eye drops from the fridge :bash:

OTOH, what' not to like as a GOOD piee of barph! :yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

mel said:


> Oh Bruce ! My eyes!
> 
> Need the cooled eye drops from the fridge :bash:
> 
> OTOH, what' not to like as a GOOD piee of barph! :yes:


 i know Mel, i have no expectations :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Bruce, my man, have you gone start staring mad!? :laugh:

Surely you haven't joined the cheap-and-cheerful-quartz club?

Mind you, I can offer you a bit of "moral" support on this purchase because I myself have indulged a few quid on buying a few bargain basement Chinese analogue-digital quartz watches, and have been quite surprised at the value for money. There are a few cheap makes that seem to actually have a decent reputation for their dirt cheap ana'digi numbers, and although I don't know much about the brand of your purchase, you may, just MAY, be "pleasantly" surprised. Please inform us on this thread how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

> Bruce, my man, have you gone start staring mad!? :laugh:
> 
> Surely you haven't joined the cheap-and-cheerful-quartz club?
> 
> Mind you, I can offer you a bit of "moral" support on this purchase because I myself have indulged a few quid on buying a few bargain basement Chinese analogue-digital quartz watches, and have been quite surprised at the value for money. There are a few cheap makes that seem to actually have a decent reputation for their dirt cheap ana'digi numbers, and although I don't know much about the brand of your purchase, you may, just MAY, be "pleasantly" surprised. Please inform us on this thread how you get on.


 we will see :laugh:


----------

